# Jet Jon Build #2



## SC Designs (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Guys, well we are at it again. I am helping a buddy of mine build another fun Jon. Nothing real flashy here, just a straight forward build. Brought in a 95 waverunner III with the 50hp 650. We are putting it in a 14/36 Jon. Below are the pics from yesterday. Rolled it under the carport and a couple of hours later it's cut down to size. I will be building a spoon design on this build to help with the cavitation issues that are always present. I will try to keep this thread posted regularly as we are shooting to be completely done in the next 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## amk (Mar 29, 2016)

You ever thought of using a superjet stand up ski? Same motor just shorter pump and motor skid probably save a lot of room in the boat. Just a thought


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 29, 2016)

4 weeks would be a super fast build. Looking fwd to the rest of this story.


----------



## SC Designs (Mar 30, 2016)

amk said:


> You ever thought of using a superjet stand up ski? Same motor just shorter pump and motor skid probably save a lot of room in the boat. Just a thought


 I agree all the way about using the Superjet, but the problem around here is finding one...lol. The waverunner III was pretty much donated to us so sometimes the free stuff is the best :lol:


----------



## SC Designs (Mar 30, 2016)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> 4 weeks would be a super fast build. Looking fwd to the rest of this story.


I built my last jet jon in the four week window. I'm actually hoping this one goes a little faster since I already know the do's and don'ts


----------



## amk (Mar 30, 2016)

I figured that was the reason. I had a 650 in mine it was a good reliable motor


----------



## Boz Mon (Mar 30, 2016)

Subscribed for updates


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SC Designs (Apr 4, 2016)

We got a little further this weekend. So far from the first cut, we are at the 5 hr mark. If I could have a full weekend to work on it I could knock alot of it out. So Sat. we got the hole cut in the boat and the two hulls mated together. As of now we only have the bottom screwed in along with the 3M 5200. Next I will be filling in and structuring the transom. We are going to remove all the old layers of paint down to the bare aluminum on the outside of the hull so we can spray liner on it. Also I will be fiberglassing the outer seams as I did on my first build.


----------



## Boz Mon (Apr 4, 2016)

Will you be putting the benches back in after everything is fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt1972 (Apr 5, 2016)

AAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! you guys make it look so easy!


----------



## hildebrandr990 (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with capt1972 its been 2 years and I'm still trying to find a ski that is worth my time

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC Designs (Apr 6, 2016)

Boz Mon said:


> Will you be putting the benches back in after everything is fit?
> 
> 
> No, we are leaving them out. We will be decking the boat in the front and in the back leaving about 3' of floor in front of the engine. We will be restructuring the hull through the deck to add back the rigidity. The floor will be raised a few inches so that we can add 1" foam under it as well as adding some foam blocks under blank areas of the decking so that we can retain some flotation.


----------



## SC Designs (May 4, 2016)

Ok, I know it's been awhile, but here is the progress so far. We have had about three weekends where no work has been done so this past weekend we got a little further. The hull is all sealed together with 3M 5200 and screws along with fiberglass along the outer seams. Technically we are ready to drop the motor in and start the top process but have decided to strip the boat down so it can be spray lined. This process has been a slow one. There are quite a few spots that need repairs on the hull and the boat has been painted multiple times along with a roll on bed liner at some point in the past. Here are a few pics of the stripping and sanding process so far.


----------



## woodscavenger (May 4, 2016)

I love it!! Been looking on CL locally for a donor ski......my wife would kill me if I started another project.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 4, 2016)

Looks great - you're gonna have a blast in it!


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 12, 2016)

Ok, I have been real busy and haven't worked on the JetJon project in a couple of months. But this past weekend we got back on it. The boat its self had to have quite a bit of repair to the rivets to patch holes. But with that out of the way we were able to spray the Desert Tan T-Rex liner on and it turned out awesome. Once it dried we flipped the boat and bolted in the engine. We should be doing and engine test this weekend.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking good!

I bet you can't wait to run it.


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 19, 2016)

Made a little more progress this past weekend...


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 25, 2016)

Well we are 90% finished. Took it out this past Sunday and it ran like a champ.


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 25, 2016)

Here are some videos of the Jon running from yesterday. We still have to build the engine cowling and the inner side panels but over all she is a finished project.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up2QJ3y3WdY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYz0HVfLofg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7oz3PhyncE


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 25, 2016)

Fantastic! Looks amazing! Out of curiosity how many hours would you estimate you've got into it at this point?


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 25, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> Fantastic! Looks amazing! Out of curiosity how many hours would you estimate you've got into it at this point?




I would have to say I have around 70 to 80 hrs total. This one took more time due to the fact that I had to repair so many holes on the bottom of the boat.


----------



## SC Designs (Jul 27, 2016)

A couple more action shots ...


----------



## SC Designs (Aug 8, 2016)

Ok, we got he side panels built and I started on the engine cowling. Got it all formed up and resin'd. just got to do the bondo and the many hours of sanding to get it ready for paint.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 9, 2016)

Try window screening when making irregular shapes with fiberglass - gives a bit more uniform bend & has a little structure to it which makes the glassing process a bit easier so by the time you're bondo'ing you've got fewer low points to make sanding a b!tch.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks great, well balanced. Thanks for sharing pix of your process. I learn plenty from these threads.


----------



## SC Designs (Aug 22, 2016)

I got the engine cowling finished. Sprayed it with the last bottle of T-Rex liner. It turned out great but after a day on the water we decided that it would look better if it matched the interior color so we changed the color to gray.


----------



## SC Designs (Aug 31, 2016)

Well we got part of the polling platform already done mounted and painted. Still have to cut out the actual platform pad and bolt it down, I have a piece of 1/2" UHMW board that I am going to use for that. Here are the pics of it so far.


----------



## SC Designs (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally got it all finished...


----------



## beagler1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I want a polling platform like that!! Where did you get it?


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## SC Designs (Sep 6, 2016)

beagler1 said:


> I want a polling platform like that!! Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Me and a buddy fabbed it up. It really turned out nice.


----------



## beagler1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn. I want one!!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## SC Designs (Feb 13, 2017)

Bringing an old thread back up but we are about to do a horsepower upgrade. Switching out the 50hp 650cc for a 90hp 760cc. Updates to come.


----------



## SC Designs (Feb 20, 2017)

Well here is the update. This thing flies now, picked up 10mph on topend. It's bumping 40 now. We also upgraded the impeller as well, the stock aluminum impeller was wore out. New new solos unit made the hole shot on this boat unbelievable.


----------

